# Gaggia TS group head thermostat - which one?



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

I smuggled a Gaggia TS back to Malaysia last month.

Thanks to Half a day of meticulous packing, the monster arrived fully serviceable.

This particular machine has a separate thermostat to control the electrically-heated group head.

A clever idea, as the machine gets to heat with surprising speed.

I have 2 thermostats. The one pre-fitted is rated to 103c & another at 98c.

Which one do reckon I should use for home 4 or 6 bevs a day?

Banish-which one do have fitted mate?

Cheers.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Just use the one that is fitted but manage the heat by flushing the grouphead before making a brew. You'll soon get the feel for the correct temp









Lee


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi Lee,

I switched them. 108 seemed too ferocious for my use.

I've been using the 98 for 3 rounds so far. Less bitter & a slight hint of sweetness whilst doing the same routine.

Have been browsing on HX flushing & recovery time. I ran a bunch of flushes through today & timed different recovery periods. Even after only 10 seconds recovery, the water will fiz after the first half floz or so.

The group heater seems to be very efficient. As it takes no energy away from the water system, would I be right in thinking its better to simply flush until the water behaves then immediately pour the shot without a recovery time?


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I must confess I have not opened my machine up. Where am I looking and is easy to identify the thermostat temperature?


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Banish-4 screws & off the top comes - there is an earth lead connected too, just depress the lock tab & pull the clip clear.

Looking top down, from the front of the machine, you can see the big lump of brass for the group. On top of that lump, you'll see a little round brass sensor, about 1cm in diameter & height, connected to 2 wires, at the back of the group to your left. it has the number 98 or 103 stamped on it.

Tried to use an infra-red temp gun today to measure group outlet water temp - useless due to emissivity. Never mind - have to trust my taste buds.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I will have a look at the weekend.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have had a look this morning and I cannot find either number. Somebody has put a big pink spot on it which doesn't help. Before I got chance to take the thermostat out Mrs Banish caught me and told me to leave it alone before I broke it.


----------



## Peelie72 (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha! Oh she of little faith! Well I guess if it aint broken..............

Out of interest, what gauge pressure does your machine run between?

Mine was 1.3 to 1.5 bar, so I dropped it down to 1 to 1.2 bar - have been able to get a sweeter flavor now, but need to allow for recovery where as before I would run off the boiling water & go straight to a shot.

Things are going well. I grabbed a kg of blend today - still warm from roasting. Although the humidity doesn't help over here (a fair bit of clumping in the dose, which I have to stir out), I had almost 50% crema today & a wonderful sweetness in the shot.

Even with my limited experience, I reckon this is a very good machine. I'm as pleased as punch.

The engineer in me noted that the top-of-the-range commercial Gaggia Deco group heads are electronically controlled as opposed to thermostatically (like the TS amongst others). Now there's an option for the future. Would be quite simple too ;-)


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine runs between 1.0 and 1.2 bar.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Old thread....

The thermostat I just removed had a pink spot on but no temperature markings. I'll know after a couple of days the old stat was a 103c or 98c one.

New 98c one had temperature on the side and no pink spot.


----------

